Ask HN: Best way to listen to your own mp3s on your iPhone? - simonebrunozzi
======
gen3
You can load them into iTunes if that’s your thing. I personally don’t like
the UI, and have used foobar2000 for a good while (with a custom theme). You
can load music onto it using iTunes, or from the files app on your phone. In
foobar2000 you can also download from a upnp server, which is nice if you
don’t have iTunes (like me). If you have Plex, the Plexamp mobile app works
pretty well. It supports your playlists, downloading, and a pretty good radio.

------
modinfo
Personally, I like to use Decoupled
([https://decoupled.app/](https://decoupled.app/)).

* Supported formats: FLAC, Ogg, Opus, Apple Lossless, MP3, AAC, WAV.

* Music sync through USB, via iTunes File Sharing or via FTP, WebDAV and a simple Web browser.

* Includes Dark mode.

------
statquontrarian
I use the VLC app (I'm on Android). I use the SanDisk Ultra Dual Drive Go USB
Type-C Flash Drive which has both a Type-A and Type-C connector so it's easy
to transfer files.

------
tech4all
I love Poweramp (i'm on android). Plex is second best but has stability
problems.

------
Kaibeezy
iMazing

Been using it for years and years. Currently on my iPhone SE with a headphone
jack. Total win.

iTunes made me insane. I had hundreds of albums carefully ripped during the
before times. Plus a radio show archive.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Exactly what happened to me. Wasted several hours over the past two weeks
trying to make sense of iTunes. So frustrating.

Thanks for the tip. I will try iMazing.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Cool. If you figure out the setting for gapless playback, post it here, per
favore. It rarely bugs me, but there’s In the Aeroplane Over the Sea, Lamb
Lies Down on Broadway, and a few others where it pops up. Not 100% sure I’d
change it though. I use those milliseconds to remind myself that it is still
an option to thrive in the hedgerows.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
> Lamb Lies Down on Broadway

One of the best song and album ever.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Too bad it’s so early in the world’s day and this thread is sinking. I think
you could and should have gotten some great comments.

I’d be interested in other related tech, plus the music recommendations of us
pioneers, rebels, mutineers, and so forth. (Yes, a poke at Apple ;)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
HN should find a way to counter-balance that. Most successful threads are
timezone friendly to the US.

Anyway, on your poke at Apple, you reminded me of the 1984 ad. Most people
don't know the fine details of the story of it and its meaning. From Wikipedia
[0]:

> "Let's see—an all-powerful entity blathering on about Unification of
> Thoughts to an army of soulless drones, only to be brought down by a plucky,
> Apple-esque underdog. So Big Brother, the villain from Apple's '1984' Mac
> ad, represented IBM, right? According to the ad's creators, that's not
> exactly the case. The original concept was to show the fight for the control
> of computer technology as a struggle of the few against the many, says
> TBWA/Chiat/Day's Lee Clow. Apple wanted the Mac to symbolize the idea of
> empowerment, with the ad showcasing the Mac as a tool for combating
> conformity and asserting originality. What better way to do that than have a
> striking blonde athlete take a sledgehammer to the face of that ultimate
> symbol of conformity, Big Brother?"

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(advertisement)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_\(advertisement\))

